# Tiger Woods!!!



## golf4me (Jun 14, 2007)

DOES TIGER WOODS USE THESE GOLFBALLS?


Amazon.com: Used and New: Nike Precision PD Power Long Golf Balls - 1 box - 12 golfballs


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nope. Pretty sure he uses One Platinums.


----------

